# Load sheet paper in p. Tray - ??



## ionicapopovici (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello !
I have a T-jet Blazer express 9.Everytime i want to print something
my printer is checking the shirt and everithing and at the end this message appears in display and it stops.. Im new with this printer so can anyone help?

Thanks!!!


----------

